# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  النظَام السعودى لمكافحة التزوير

## هيثم الفقى

قانون رقم 114 سنه 1380 
صدر بقرار مجلس الوزراء برقم 653 وتاريخ 25/11/1380هـ 
وتوج بالمرسوم الملكي رقم 114 وتاريخ 26/11/1380هـ 
ونشر بأم القرى العدد 1874 في 10/1/1381هـ 

المادة الأولى 
من قلد بقصد التزوير الأختام والتواقيع الملكية الكريمة، أو أختام المملكة العربية السعودية أو توقيع أو خاتم رئيس مجلس الوزراء، وكذلك من استعمل أو سهل استعمال تلك الأختام والتواقيع مع علمه بأنها مزورة عوقب بالسجن من خمس سنوات إلى عشر سنوات وبغرامة مالية من خمسة آلاف إلى خمسة عشر ألف ريال. 
الماده الثانية 
من زور أو قلد خاتماً أو ميسماً أو علامة عائدة لإحدى الدوائر العامة في المملكة العربية السعودية أو للممثليات السعودية في البلاد الأجنبية، أو خاصة بدولة أجنبية أو بدوائرها العامة. أو استعمل أو سهل استعمال التواقيع أو العلامات أو الأختام المذكورة، عوقب بالسجن من ثلاث إلى خمس سنوات وبغرامة من ثلاثة آلاف إلى عشرة آلاف ريال. 
المادة الثالثه 
إذا كان مرتكب الأفعال الواردة في المادتين الأولى والثانية من هذا النِظام أو المشترك فيها موظفاً عاماً أو ممن يتقاضون مرتباً من خزينة الدولة العامة يحكم عليه بأقصى العقوبة. 
وإذا أتلف الفاعل الأصلي أو الشريك الأشياء المزورة المذكورة في المادتين السابقتين قبل استعمالها أو أخبر عنها قبل إجراء التتبعات النِظامية يعفى من العقاب والغرامة. 
المادة الرابعه 
من قلد أو زور الأوراق الخاصة بالمصارف أو سندات الشركات سواءً كانت المصارف أو الشركات سعودية أو أجنبية، أو قلد أو زور الطوابع البريدية والأميرية السعودية وإسناد الصرف على الخزينة وإيصالات بيوت المال ودوائر المالية أو صنع أو اقتنى الأدوات العائدة لتزوير السندات والطوابع المذكورة بقصد استعمالها لنفسه أو لغيره عوقب بالسجن من ثلاث إلى عشر سنوات، وغرامة تتراوح من ثلاثة إلى عشرة آلاف ريال . 
ويغرم الفاعل الأصلي والشريك بالإضافة إلى العقوبات السابقة بجميع المبالغ التي تسبب بخسارتها للخزينة، أو للشركات، أو للمصارف، أو للأفراد. 
ويعفى من العقوبة من أنبأ بالجرائم المنصوص عنها في هذه المادة قبل إتمامها كاملاً، أما من أخبر عن الفاعلين أو المشتركين فيها بعد بدء الملاحقات النِظامية فتخفف عقوبته إلى ثلث الحد الأدنى من العقوبة، كما يجوز الاكتفاء بالحد الأدنى من الغرامة فقط . ويشترط للاستفادة من هذا التخفيض أن يعيد الشخص جميع ما دخل في ذمته من الأموال بسبب التزوير. 
المادة الخامسه 
كل موظف أرتكب أثناء وظيفته تزوير بصنع صك أو أي مخطوط لا اصل له أو محرف عن الأصل عن قصد أو بتوقيعه إمضاء وخاتماً أو بصمة أصبح مزوراً أو أتلف صكاً رسمياً أو أوراقاً لها قوت الثبوت سواء كان الإتلاف كلياً أو جزئياً أو زور شهادة دراسية أو شهادة خدمة حكومية أو أهلية أو أساء التوقيع على بياض أؤتمن عليه، أو بإثباته وقائع وأقوال كاذبة على أنها وقائع صحيحة وأقوال معترف بها 00 أو بتدوينه وقائع وأقوال غير التي صدرت عن أصحابها، أو بتغيير أو تحريف الأوراق الرسمية والسجلات والمستندات بالحك أو الشطب أو بزيادة كلمات أو حذفها وإهمالها قصداً، أو بتغيير الأسماء المدونة في الأوراق الرسمية والسجلات ووضع أسماء غير صحيحة أو غير حقيقية بدلاً عنها أو بتغيير الأرقام في الأوراق والسجلات الرسمية بالإضافة أو الحذف أو التحريف عوقب بالسجن من سنة إلى خمس سنوات. 
المادة السادسة 
يعاقب الأشخاص العاديون الذين يرتكبون الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة أو الذين يستعملون الوثائق والأوراق المزورة والأوراق المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة على علم من حقيقتها بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة المذكورة. وبغرامة مالية من ألف إلى عشرة آلاف ريال. 
المادة السابعه 
الأوراق المالية المنظمة لحاملها أو لمصلحة شخص آخر أو السندات المالية أو الأسهم التي أجيز إصدارها في المملكة العربية السعودية أو التي صدرت في البلاد الأجنبية ولم يمنع تداولها في المملكة، وبصورة عامة كافة السندات المالية سواء كانت لحاملها أو تحول بواسطة التظهير تعتبر بمثابة الأوراق والمستندات الرسمية في جميع الأعمال المنصوص عليها في المادة الخامسة من هذا النِظام. 
المادة الثامنة 
كل موظف أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أو مهنة طبية أو صحية أعطى وثيقة أو شهادة أو بياناً لشخص آخر على خلاف الحقيقة وترتب على ذلك جلب منفعة غير مشروعة أو إلحاق ضرر بأحد الناس، يعاقب بالسجن من خمسة عشر يوماً إلى سنة. 
المادة التاسعة 
من انتحل اسم أو توقيع أحد الأشخاص المذكورين في المادة السابقة لتزوير الوثيقة المصدقة أو حرف أو زور في وثيقة رسمية أو في حفيظة نفوس أو جواز سفر أو رخصة إقامة أو تأشيرة من التأشيرات الرسمية للدخول أو المرور أو الإقامة أو الخروج من المملكة العربية السعودية عوقب بالسجن من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين وبغرامة من مائة إلى ألف ريال. 
المادة العاشرة 
من قلد أو زور توقيعاً أو خاتماً لشخص آخر أو حرف بطريق الحك أو الشطب أو التغيير سند أو أي وثيقة خاصة عوقب بالسجن من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات. 
المادة الحادية عشرة 
يعفى من العقوبة الأشخاص المنصوص عليهم في المادتين الثامنة والتاسعة إذا أقروا بالجرائم قبل استعمال الوثيقة المزورة وقبل بدء الملاحقة. 
المادة الثانية عشرة 
على الجهة المختصة بالحكم في جـرائم التـزوير الحكم بغرامة لا تتجاوز عشرة ملايين ريال، أو بالحرمان من الدخول مع الوزارات أو المصالح الحكومية أو الأجهزة ذات الشخصية المعنـوية العامة في عقود لتأمين مشترياتها وتنفيذ مشروعاتها وأعمالها أو بهاتين العقوبتين على أية شركة أو مؤسسة خاصة وطنية أو أجنبية أدين مديرها أو أحد منسوبيها في جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا النِظام إذا ثبت أن الجريمة ارتكبت لمصلحتها، ولمجلس الوزراء إعادة النظر في عقوبة الحرمان المشار إليها بعد مضي خمس سنوات على الأقل من صدور الحكم.

----------

